# Motley Boa



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

hi all


is the motley gene ressecive, dominant or co-dom?

Cheers
Tom


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Codominant to the normal gene.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

paulh said:


> Codominant to the normal gene.


nice on cheers 

What other co dom traits are there for boas


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

winno said:


> nice on cheers
> 
> What other co dom traits are there for boas


 I think Hypo is.


----------



## Aston Grewcock (Oct 21, 2010)

winno said:


> nice on cheers
> 
> What other co dom traits are there for boas


Jungle, Hypo, Roswell, Marron, Aztec to name a few.
: victory:


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Aston Grewcock said:


> Jungle, Hypo, Roswell, Marron, Aztec to name a few.
> : victory:


 And Hypo. :whistling2:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

My Serpentine Mind said:


> And Hypo. :whistling2:


Mother Nature is sloppy. The salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene is in the gray area between the definitions of an ideal dominant mutant gene and an ideal codominant mutant gene. It comes down to where you draw the line. IMO, it is better to lump this sort of gene into the dominant mutant category than the codominant category.


----------



## Aston Grewcock (Oct 21, 2010)

paulh said:


> Mother Nature is sloppy. The salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene is in the gray area between the definitions of an ideal dominant mutant gene and an ideal codominant mutant gene. It comes down to where you draw the line. IMO, it is better to lump this sort of gene into the dominant mutant category than the codominant category.


Why is that, I assumed it would have been co-dom as it has a super form... what am i missing?
: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

The 'super' form (homozygous hypo) originally was thought to be phenotypically different from the 'single copy hypo' (heterozygous).

However, many breeding trials have now shown many animals that looked very reduced pattern, very clean and very low black in the tail actually ended up proving out as heterozygous animals and some animals that looked like pretty low quality hypos proved out to be 'supers' genetically.

Basically, it is not possible to tell which of the animals from a het hypo x het hypo mating are hets and which are supers. This means the mutation should be in the 'dominant' category (hets and hypos are indistinguishable - at least with any reliability) rather than the co-dominant category (heterozygous animals are phenotypically different from both the wildtype and the homozygous/super form of the mutation).


You still see people selling 'possible supers' and 'probable supers' but nothing is gauranteed.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

sorry to bump up an old thread, don't know much about genetics, but if Motley is co-dom, does that mean I can pair a Motley with a normal (for eg a hypo) and get a few Motleys? or do i need motley x motley to get motleys?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Most motley boas have a motley gene paired with the corresponding normal gene. Expect motley mated to a normal boa or any other non-motley boa to produce some motleys.


----------

